# Wanted Plant or Weed?



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I found this in my flowerbed yesterday. It's in a big clump, and I cannot tell if it's something I planted or if it's a weed. It's both solid and variegated, and I'm leaning towards weed, but I'm not sure what it is! Thanks!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Are the stems square or round? Are the leaves smooth or fuzzy? Are there any flowers? Did you taste it? It looks a bit like it might be something in the mint, nettles or lamium families in which case the stems would be 4 sided.

There are not many wild weeds that are variegated. Most variegated plants that have turned to weeds are wild throwbacks to domestic hybrids of something or other.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Selfheal? Boneheal?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh.. I have that stuff!!
It will get very big and very full.

It isn't a mint.
And it has no odor at all when crushed and sniffed.
It blooms, but late in the season and small, non-showy blooms.

We mow most of it, but it is also in an area where I don't mind it growing..
It chokes out grass and other 'weeds' and is drought and heat tolerant.

I have been trying to find out what it is, but always forget when the blooms are on.

And it isn't all variegated, just an occasional stem or two.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Evening primrose?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Evening primrose?


I think you may be right, although I am having a hard time finding a good foliage pic of primrose online. All the pics I can find are the blooms. I really think I planted some of this last year!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

chickenista said:


> Oh.. I have that stuff!!
> It will get very big and very full.
> 
> It isn't a mint.
> ...


I think I'm going to let this stuff bloom and see if that can help me ID it!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

MDKatie said:


> I think I'm going to let this stuff bloom and see if that can help me ID it!


Let us know if you can. I always have trouble identifying stuff in pictures.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Evening primrose?



Winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Very lovely! 
I had hopes that mine would do well in my front yard but apparently it didn't survive the winter.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Very lovely!
> I had hopes that mine would do well in my front yard but apparently it didn't survive the winter.


If mine hadn't survived I never would have known. I didn't even remember I planted it until you mentioned it!! Thanks so much!


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Can you dig up (like, from the side of the road) evening primrose and plant it? We have a hillside that I would love to plant it.


----------

